# Axles, CV boots? bahhh!!



## roughidle (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello, i have a 93 altima and im pretty much positive that i need to get my boots replaced. i have really bad rattling when i speed up or slow down. i replaced them a few years ago and can remember the sound and situation exactly. but, when i called a shop the guy told me some excuse i didnt bother to listen to. he said that i should replace my axles. what im trying to figure out is, how can i tell when my axles need to be replaced? the symptoms are unkown to me as ive never had to replace them. trying to figure out if he's trying to pull my chain, as he hadnt seen my car yet and is telling me i need new axles. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

roughidle said:


> Hello, i have a 93 altima and im pretty much positive that i need to get my boots replaced. i have really bad rattling when i speed up or slow down. i replaced them a few years ago and can remember the sound and situation exactly. but, when i called a shop the guy told me some excuse i didnt bother to listen to. he said that i should replace my axles. what im trying to figure out is, how can i tell when my axles need to be replaced? the symptoms are unkown to me as ive never had to replace them. trying to figure out if he's trying to pull my chain, as he hadnt seen my car yet and is telling me i need new axles. any help would be appreciated.



Simple. as your driving to, turn the wheel sharp in either direction if you hear a clunk noise the axle is bad, do this for both sides by turning the stearing wheel


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

replacing the boots only covers the problem up it will not acualy fix the problem the only time you can just do the boot is when you catch the problem befor the noise starts when the noise starts the joints in the axle are rubbing metal on metal so it is better to replace the axles than to just replace the boots 

now you should be able to do this in you own it is not a hard job save yourself some money and just do it yourself


----------



## calypso9091 (Aug 7, 2006)

i've been having the same problem with my 93 alitma too. i am getting my axles replaced so thats probably the way to go.


----------



## roughidle (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, I got my axles replaced. Unfortunatly I'm still have the same problem. It sounds much like it did when I had my boots replaced a few years ago. The mechanic made note that my stabilizer bar needs to be replaced. Are these things replaced every so often? Doesnt seem like something you have would have to do often. Would that make the same sound? Almost like a grumbling or rattling like something is loose? I did a quick check underneath, felt around and didn't feel any splash guards that would make that sound or anything else... It's seems like it's slowly getting worse.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

roughidle said:


> Well, I got my axles replaced. Unfortunatly I'm still have the same problem. It sounds much like it did when I had my boots replaced a few years ago. The mechanic made note that my stabilizer bar needs to be replaced. Are these things replaced every so often? Doesnt seem like something you have would have to do often. Would that make the same sound? Almost like a grumbling or rattling like something is loose? I did a quick check underneath, felt around and didn't feel any splash guards that would make that sound or anything else... It's seems like it's slowly getting worse.



Yes your stabilizer bar can go, but I'v yet to hear about it being a problem with other posters.... I suggest taking your car to another mech for a second opinion


----------



## roughidle (Jul 18, 2006)

well, my car got stolen. no need to try and fix this problem. lol. although, since im going to be looking for a new car, i was thinking about getting a maxima. if anyone has any suggestions on what year and model to go with lemme hear it. something maybe easier to work on and more reliable.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

roughidle said:


> well, my car got stolen. no need to try and fix this problem. lol. although, since im going to be looking for a new car, i was thinking about getting a maxima. if anyone has any suggestions on what year and model to go with lemme hear it. something maybe easier to work on and more reliable.



mayve it will find its way back


----------

